# Shopping List



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Pinky,

You have so much fun/shopping to do before your baby arrives. Let's see:

Food: I agree, switch her over to a new food, as what the breeder is feeding her is no good. Two good sites to check out for information on food are the dog food project - everything you wanted to know about dog food and nutrition. 
The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?

If you just wanted to find out how food rates, check out dog food analysis:
Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Since your baby is a toy, whatever dog food I get, I would go with small size kibble so that it would be easy for her to chew. Here are a few options:

Holistic Selects Small Breed Puppy Holistic Select - Nourish Puppy Health Small & Mini Breed - Anchovy, Sardine && Chicken Meals Recipe
Innova Puppy Pet Products - Healthy Dog Food, Natural Cat Food, Gourmet Dog Biscuits ? Innova Holistic Pet Food
Orijen puppy food Puppy
Acana puppy small breed Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Products - Puppy Small Breed
Evo small bites grain free Meat-Based Pet Food – Premium Dog Food, Cat Food, Ferret Food, Dog Treats – EVO Pet Products

Bed can be any cute little bed that appeals to you. If you are going to use a crate, you need one that would be just the size of your little girl and only big enough for her to sleep in, so she doesn't soil it. With crate you normally just use the crate liner that the pet stores use. How long do you plan to leave her in a crate? If you are gone at work all day, you might need a playpen with cover so that your baby has a large area to stay in where you can put her pee pee pad, bad, toy and attach a water bottle. 

Did I confuse you yet?


For potty training, it's best to find out what if anything the breeder used to potty train her. I suspect that no potty training was done, so I would choose whatever method you prefer: either litter box with litter, piddle pads or synthetic grass. Do you have a preference?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

For right now I'm home most of the day. I plan on leaving her in there when I leave but I plan on not leaving her more than 3 hours at a time. Once school starts next month then I will be gone all day. So I should probably get her a playpen...would a baby playpen do or do they have special ones for dogs? She's only a toy so is a cover necessary? I don't think she could really climb out..or did you not mean a cover on top? I'm going to use dog litter.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

A lot of paper towel and Nature's Miracle

Canned pumpkin (in case she has an upset stomach)

Ear cleaner + cotton balls

Puppy kong toy Puppy Kong - Small - - DogToys.com

For treats: I recommend Zuke's mini treat as regular treat
Zukes Mini Naturals – Dog Training Treats, The Perfect Training Treat for Dogs

and I use the Natural Balance roll as the high-valued treat (cut that into small cubes)
**** Van Patten's Natural Balance® Dog Food Rolls

p.s. I have tried using those synthetic grass and they get really stinky after 3 days no matter how hard I tried to clean it. Nickel chewed on the puppy pads like crazy. So for us, the dog litter is the solution and I'm super happy with it.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Eek I have to clean her ears? Ah I hope I don't hurt her! I read that you have to clean their eyes daily too. FREAKED me out. I hate anything going near eyes. I can't even put eyedrops in my own eyes. How do you guys clean your dogs eyes? Or maybe they just mean the area around the eyes?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Brushes and combs: Poodles need to be brushed/combed regularly and I actually use three different things. For longer hair on head, legs, tail I first use a good pin brush the one that doesn't have any round balls on it, it brakes the hair. I love, love, love the Madan brushes and found a great place to get them at: toplinepet.com The brushes come in three sizes regular, small and oblong. I have regular size and for poodle hair the black with black pin cushion would work best. If you get the oblong or small you can get any color you want as they are the same firmness as regular black. I also use soft slicker brush for short hair on the body and for longer hair, always keep it honest with a poodle comb. Chris Christensen - BUTTERCOMB #004 POODLE COMB CC combs are pricey, but well worth it. 

Tooth brushes- I don't have advice, as my dogs use raw bones to keep their teeth clean.
I do recommend, puppy teething toys, as she is going to need them.

Shampoo: I would use a gentle puppy, tear free shampoo and wash her in your sink.

I prefer harness with a leash to a collar and a leash, as you don't want to hurt her neck if she pulls. You can also put collar with her i.d. tag on her when you are out and about. I would not leave any tags on he at home, especially if you are using wire crate of playpen, you don't want the tags getting caught between the wires. 

I love and use car seat with my Havanese. He hated traveling in his crate, but loved to be high up, looking out the window. I have a lookout II car seat with a drawer underneath, great for keeping his leash and toys and treats. Here's the link: Snoozer LookOut 2 Dog Car Seat 
There is also a much cheaper option made by outward hound: Outward Hound Pet Lookout Car Booster Seat - Small - Kyjen | Outward Hound | Pet Carriers | Pet Strollers | Auto Accessories for Dogs | Outdoor Gear for Dogs

Vain stuff: I think strollers, carriers, little bags are wonderful as long as you remember that your dog was meant to walk, not just be carried and pushed around in a stroller. As for bottle feeding, I can't imagine doing that, unless it was a newborn who didn't have mommy's milk.

Happy shopping.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh thanks for mentioning the tag getting caught in the crate factor, I hadn't considered that. Those brushes are kind of pricey...I don't mind paying $16 but do I need to get 3? That adds up...or is there one that I can get in the meantime and get others later on?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Pinky said:


> Oh thanks for mentioning the tag getting caught in the crate factor, I hadn't considered that. Those brushes are kind of pricey...I don't mind paying $16 but do I need to get 3? That adds up...or is there one that I can get in the meantime and get others later on?


Oh no, you only need one, just pick the size you want.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Pinky said:


> For right now I'm home most of the day. I plan on leaving her in there when I leave but I plan on not leaving her more than 3 hours at a time. Once school starts next month then I will be gone all day. So I should probably get her a playpen...would a baby playpen do or do they have special ones for dogs? She's only a toy so is a cover necessary? I don't think she could really climb out..or did you not mean a cover on top? I'm going to use dog litter.


If you have a baby playpen, that will work. If not here's a couple of options:
http://www.petedge.com/product/Iris-4-Panel-Pet-Containment-Pens/56188.uts

North States Pet Yard XT - Foldable Dog Pen Available Online from PETCO.com

I am not sure if your little girl would be able to get out of the playpen, I guess not if it's high enough. Only time will tell.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect your dislike of yucky stuff is going to get challenged pretty quickly with a puppy in the house!

Do get her used to having her teeth cleaned ASAP, and do it regularly. For a tiny dog, check out the Lintbells toothcleaners - I have heard good things about them, and they are much easier to use than a toothbrush. Small dogs are very prone to tooth problems - tartar can build up rapidly to the point where it causes gum disease, loose teeth and bad breathe, and the infection can affect the dog's heart, etc - prevention is very important. If her bite is a bit off (the vets use the word malocclusion, which sounds terrifying, but means the same thing) you need to be especially scrupulous.

Eyes - cleaning eyes means wiping them with a soft, damp cloth. You can buy special liquids and pads, but warm water (no soap) will do fine unless she has an eye problem, in which case I would talk to your vet. She may have tear staining. This is a dark, reddish brown stain under the eyes - very common in small dogs, especially when they are teething. It doesn't hurt the dog, but looks messy - again, I would ask your vet for advice, or ask on here. There are lots of inexpensive ways of managing it.

Ears - some people clean their dogs ears, some don't. I subscribe to the nothing-in-your-ear-smaller-than-your-elbow school of thought - you are far more likely to do damage poking stuff into them than leaving them aloone, as long as they are clean, pink and sweet smelling! Your vet should check them for ear mites - very possible if she has come from a crowded environment, but very easily cured with ear drops. Poodles do need their ears keeping clear of the fluff that grows there - if you are having her groomed very regularly, your groomer should be able to manage this, but it would be sensible to ask to be shown how to do it. Do brush her and comb her every day - it is a really good way of snuggling and bonding with your puppy, as well as keeping her coat free of painful mats.

Bottles - I can understand you want to baby her, but at 8 weeks she is more like a 2-year old child than a baby. If you encourage her to suck on things, it could become a lifelong habit, and a very annoying one! Remember you are taking on responsibility for raising a happy, healthy, well-balanced dog - just as with raising children, that is going to mean helping her to grow up, rather than keeping her a baby. That may mean that the things you love (frilly frocks, baby bottles, strollers) she hates, and the things she loves (cat poop, raw bones, shredded facial tissues) you hate! Bet your mother has already been there! A bag would be a good idea for taking her out to see the world while she is tiny - gets her socialisation started without risking infection - but she also needs exercise, and as soon as possible needs to be sniffing, running, playing, and being a dog. She has probably come from a very unstimulating environment - her brain will need new experiences (but not too many too fast) to develop properly. 

Would it be a good idea to ask if you could have a session with the veterinary nurse when you take your pup in? I am sure they would be more than happy to advise and reassure you, and it can be really helpful to have someone you can call if you are worried. I make a habit of taking my pups on social visits to the vets as soon as they are fully immunised - they get weighed, have a cuddle and a game with whoever is free, and a treat as well. Mine LOVE going to the vets!

Most of all - have fun!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

the greyhound (metal) combs are seriously the best. get a very good quality one you will not regret it. it'll last a lifetime! 

you'll have to get used to routine at-home grooming with a poodle (ears, paws, eyes, teeth). start early so your pup gets used to being handled. 

oh and when not being crated, i do recommend keeping puppy to a confined space until he/she is mature enough to handle the freedom of roaming. we do so at home with a baby gate - it is so so useful. especially when work men are inside the home. 

can't wait to see pictures! good luck.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't forget to put Pet Insurance at the top of your shopping list - I think it was mentioned on your other thread. Take out a really good, lifetime care policy. If all is well when she is two or three you can consider reducing the policy coverage, and making sure you have savings to cover all eventualities, but for now it should be right up at the top of your list. She won't care what colour her bed is, or whether she has her own special towel (although you may!), but being covered for vet treatment over the first few years may be a life saver.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Keep in mind that this is a dog. Not a baby. I doubt the dog will want to be bottlefed, or toted around in a stroller. Treating her like a baby will do you and her a great disservice. Forget whatever the celebs have taught you about dog ownership...the majority know next to nothing.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Canned pumpkin? Do I give her that in addition to her food or as a substitute? 

I looked at Petco and Petsmart online and couldn't find the Lintbells toothcleaners. Is that something I can buy at a store or can you send me a link as to where I can buy one?

I bought the brush you recommended, Poodle Lover. I bought a small one in pink 

FJM, I think I'm just going to enroll her in Petsmart's "Wellness" program. It sounds like everything she will need: Dog Health Care: Optimum Wellness Plans at a Dog Hospital Near You - Banfield

Bluepoosmommy, what grooming do I have to do with her paws? When not being crated she will most likely be with me. I live in a faily small apartment so there isn't much for her to get into, lol. But I think I will close the bedroom and bathroom doors when we're in the living room.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I just want to point out that what you are looking at at Banfield (who I would personally avoid as I have heard of very few good experiences with them and saw a lot of clients switch away from them) is NOT insurance. I posted 2 links in your other post, go look at those. Insurance covers the unexpected things like illness or injury. The Banfield plan covers basic wellness stuff like vaccines, heartworm and spay/neuter.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

I've heard good things about Banfield. What's the difference with having insurance? When I called to make my appointment they said with that program I wouldn't have to pay for her check up and vaccinations, heartworm stuff and so on. I don't know what else she would need. I don't even have health insurance so getting it for a dog seems a bit ridiculous to me. If I had insurance wouldn't I have to make some form of co-payment along with having to pay a monthly premium fee? You have to keep in mind I'm a college kid...I'm not even working right now. It's taking all of my savings just to pay for the puppy itself and these extra things are REALLY adding up.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

You definitely need to train her to be comfortable in a crate since you will have to use it when she goes to a groomer or the vet. office, among other things.

You will also need to use crate for an easy potty-training.

I also would advise you *not to* "bottle-feed" your dog - she is weaned by now and needs to learn how to chew to have healthy teeth and proper jaw development. That also applies for walking. No matter how small she is - she is a dog ; ) !!!! By treating her as a baby you can possibly endorse some serious behavioral problems : (.

Wishing you the best of luck with it all


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm a college kid too and insurance will save you a lot of heartbreak if you end up with a big vet bill. Basically with pet insurance, you pay X amount monthly for your plan and when something comes up, you pay for the visit, submit your paper work and the insurance company reimburses you.
Anything can happen. her poor breeding could mean she develops a disease or problem that is costly. She could get sick and need to be hospitalized. Vet bills add up fast and it is awful to see an owner put in the position where they have to euthanize their pet because they can't pay for the treatment (or even diagnostics sometimes).
If money is an issue, I would start calling other vets and getting estimates/seeing what their wellness plans are like. In both areas I've lived, Banfield is one of the most expensive options all around.
If you can't afford the insurance, start a savings account now and put a decent amount in after every paycheck. You need something as a backup in case of emergency.
I would also sit down right now and make a budget. Cut out eating out, going out, etc so you can have money to save/for insurance and other things your puppy will need. Puppies aren't cheap.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, I can't see myself not going out anymore just to save ha. I'm not much of a saver. I'll just keep my fingers crossed for the best


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh, I have another question, when I was looking at the insurance stuff it asked if she was microchipped...is this something I should do?


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy!!

I do want to say one thing about Banfield. As a PetSmart employee, I would never refer an animal to them. I have seem way too many owners bring their dogs in, and even though they have them on one of the plans, they end up paying alot for each visit. Banfield has a reputation for jacking prices up and overcharging clients. Most vet offices offer puppy programs, and I have had good luck with them. I payed about $150 for my schnauzer, and that included all shots, dewormings, tick/flea/internal parasite control, heart worm testing/prevenative, microchip, and free office visits for a year. 

I also highly recommend pet insurance, even if you just get accident coverage. I too am a student, and there is no way that I would have been able to afford some of the health problems that have come up without it. My lab had numerous health problems and was in and out of his neurologists office lot before he was pts a few weeks ago. I just paid $29/mo for his insurace and sent in his $2000 bills and was reimbursed for all but $100 of it. For my girls I just have accident coverage, but it sure helped when my schnauzer ate medications and went into renal failure. For me it is important to have it, because I know that money is tight right now, and I want to make sure that I will be able to take care of my dogs if something were to happen.

If you don't want insurance, then I would consider applying for carecredit to help with unexpected vet bills.
CareCredit Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for the info, Calidani! I appreciate it. My friends take their dogs to Banfield and I honestly don't know of any other vet..I guess I should just google vets in my area? I don't know how else to locate one in my area.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

You have gotten some good advice so far, but I will add the following:

*Find a groomer. * Your Poodle will need to be groomed at least every 8 weeks. I would book an appointment with the groomer right after your puppy has had her second set of shots (12 weeks). At this 1st appointment, your groomer can show you how to correctly brush your dog. The groomer can also show you how you to start training your puppy to be a good grooming client. It is YOUR job as an owner to teach your Poodle good manners so that she will stand nicely for the groomer in the future. 

*Find a trainer.* You are a new dog owner and you have a good deal to learn. Every dollar you spend on training you will get back one hundred fold! Toy Poodles are smart, athletic dogs and they need an outlet for their energies or they can turn to the dark side. Start with a puppy kindergarten class (12 weeks after her second set of shots) and take at least two more full 6 week obedience classes before your Poodle turns a year old.

The whole baby thing..... you are getting a dog not a baby. Probably the single biggest mistake that Toy Poodle owners make is that they baby their dogs. This ruins the dogs forever and they become spoiled and insufferable little beasties! This Poodle needs to be trained as a dog to stand up and walk on its own 4 feet. No bottles! No stroller! Train this Toy Poodle like it is a German Shepherd. Set high expectations for good and correct behavior and you will get a Toy Poodle who is a joy to live with for years to come.  

Finally. Hide the dog? I don't think so. You are about to be a dog owner now with all the responsibilities of being an owner. Pony up the extra cash.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Yeah, I can't see myself not going out anymore just to save ha. I'm not much of a saver. I'll just keep my fingers crossed for the best


I know you have never owned a pet before, but this is not really a good attitude to have about your dog. You are bringing a living creature into your life, one who has the potential to live for the next 15 years or more, one who might get sick or injured and could need medical care, one who will need to be spayed and vaccinated and dewormed even if she never gets sick or hurt, one who will need training classses so she can become a well-behaved, well-socialized adult dog, one who will need regular grooming (every 6 to 8 weeks) with a professional groomer. Having your toy poodle groomed (this is mandatory for a poodle) is costly, anywhere from $50 to $70 per groom. That's upwards of $500 a year for grooming alone. Professional grooming is in between the grooming you must do at home. Poodles need to be brushed often (depending on her coat, every day or several times a week) or they will get matted. 

You are choosing to bring this living, breathing creature into your life, so you should choose to make a few sacrifices in your personal life if that is what you need to be able to provide the proper care for this dog. Dogs are not cheap, and poodles especially are not cheap. 

I am not trying to be mean or harsh here. I do understand that this is your first pet and you have choosen one that needs more care than the average dog. And until you own a dog it is hard to realize exactly how much money they eat up... 

On another topic, I implore you not to treat your puppy like a toy or an accessory to bottle feed and push around in a stroller. Toy poodles are dogs and you need to treat her like a dog in order for her to become confident and friendly. If you carry her around all the time, you could end up with a fearful, shy, nippy dog that doesn't feel comfortable on the ground. Resist the urge to carry her around, let her walk on all four feet, let her run and play, teach her to walk on a leash, and to sit and lie down and stay, the same way you would with a large dog. This will go a long way toward helping her grow into a wonderful adult dog.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Yeah, I can't see myself not going out anymore just to save ha. I'm not much of a saver. I'll just keep my fingers crossed for the best



I'm sorry, as a fellow young person I understand the desire to want to go out ect, but saving up for your puppy medical care isn't optional. The puppy did not ask to be bought, and if you buy a puppy without saving up for at least some predictable emergency vet bills (every pet has something come up), you are setting yourself up for heartbreak, and the puppy for euthanization. Being young is not an excuse to be irresponsible, which a "crossing your fingers" attitude is. You should be prepared to budget about 1,000 for start up medical costs, shots,food, some puppy socialization class, grooming tools, groomer costs and basic puppy shopping list. As you will learn, a poodle is one of the most expensive dog breeds to own in terms of maintenance. I'm sure you have the best intentions for your puppy, but it is time to realize that she is already on her way, and you are now committed to her care. I am glad you are here asking questions, and finding as much information as possible. I'm saying all this, wishing you only the best with your puppy.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

PaddleAddict - great minds haha


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Pinky, what part of Phoenix are you in? I may be able to point you towards vets and trainers. Keep in mind these things aren't inexpensive but as mentioned above you've decided to add a pet to your family and will need to be prepared to make the investment in providing a healthy and happy life for your poodle. Particularly as this is your first dog, you need to working with a trainer to help you get him/her started on the right foot from early in life. It's much easier to train good behavior than re-train undesirable behaviors.

We just added our standard poodle puppy to our home. It's been over 9 years since our last puppy in this house. Whew....lots of work but lots of fun. Summer is not the ideal time to have a young puppy in phoenix. Because of the extreme heat you're going to need to be prepared to be up in the very early AM(I try for before 6 before the sun is up) to get them exercised or the very late at night(typically after 11pm) after the sidewalks have cooled enough to walk on. And you'ure going to need to be creative about burning off energy during the middle of the day. I have a long hallway I use. I've bought some interactive toys to hide treats in. I also have a yard and we go out and play with the hose during the afternoon for a bit...keeping the puppy cool with the water. Do you have a family's house with a yard you can take advantage of?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, I can take her to my friend's house but she has two dogs. One has all of his vaccines but she will be getting a poodle herself next week. Hers is a mini and is a couple of weeks younger than Charlie so I think we are to keep them apart since they can get each other sick? I was planning on taking her out at night around 9ish. It is so ungodly hot here  I'm in the borderline of Phoenix/Tempe. Around AZ Mills Mall if you know where that is. If you can recommend a vet and trainer I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I second what paddle and juris said. When you bring a pet into your life, you are no longer #1. If you want to be a responsible pet owner, you are going to have to sacrifice your time, money and energy to keep your dog happy and healthy.

Do you realize that you will likely have many sleepless nights for the first while? Do you realize you'll sometimes be woken up in the middle of the night and have to either take the dog out to potty or clean a messy crate? I feel like you haven't researched this puppy thing very much...


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

Pinky said:


> Thank you for the info, Calidani! I appreciate it. My friends take their dogs to Banfield and I honestly don't know of any other vet..I guess I should just google vets in my area? I don't know how else to locate one in my area.


You're welcome. You can vets in (city, state) and you will gets lots of responses. I would recommend Bing.com because people can rate the vets, so it'll show you how other customers feel about them.

Good luck and I can't wait to see pics of Charlie!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

"Do you realize you'll sometimes be woken up in the middle of the night"

I have a 5 month old rescue puppy at my house. I am an experienced, capable dog owner. I can't wait for him to be adopted. Sometimes in the middle of the night? No, every night at least once, usually twice. Puppies have little bladders and you have to keep on top of it if you want them potty trained. Every moment I let my guard down, he'll be chewing on something (so quietly that you've forgotten they're even around).

Living in Arizona, I know that in the evening walking surfaces are still scorchingly hot. You really should aim for very early morning outdoor activity. Your little guy, with his tiny body mass, will be more susceptable to ambient temperature.

Poodles are high maintenance, you either have to give it up in money or time. Often both. But what a friend for life you'll have.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

It is easy to fall in love with the idea of a dog, but reality hits hard and fast. That is not to say that there are not great rewards, endless joys, countless laughing fits over their antics, a myriad of stories to tell your family/friends and it is oh so easy to fall in love with them - faults and all, the good and the bad of everything it means to share your life with a dog. I often wonder if many of the dogs in rescues are because they didn't live up to the hype or the idea of the perfect dog... 

Gird your loins because it will be a lot of work. Your schedule will change. Your sleep patterns will be interrupted. Your social life will be affected. Your checkbook will get lighter. There is a good reason why puppies (and dogs!) are so darn cute... because they are a ton of work, they will try your patience, push your buttons and test their boundaries.

Just last night I had to pass on an invite to go out with friends because my dogs rely on me to be home. I had made no other arrangements since it was a last minute get together. Even though I was disappointed and miss my friends, my dogs were so happy to see me  That made it all worthwhile. I also had to get up at 5:30 am even though Lilah kept me awake all night with a dry cough. She usually sleeps through the night so I knew that she wasn't feeling well. She seeks me out for comfort and I was there even though I was so (and still am) very tired. 

I say all of this with the best of intentions and it is kindly meant  This is an adventure not an inconvenience. Your puppy will only be a puppy for a very short time so enjoy it! Besides my spoos, I also have a Yorkie. She may be tiny but there is a big dog inside and she firmly believes it. Please consider all of the excellent advice that has been given in these threads. cbrand is spot on, treat your toy as if she were a GSD. For the past 35 years I have shared my life with all sizes of poodles and I am still learning - there is good info on this site.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> I just want to point out that what you are looking at at Banfield (who I would personally avoid as I have heard of very few good experiences with them and saw a lot of clients switch away from them) is NOT insurance. I posted 2 links in your other post, go look at those. Insurance covers the unexpected things like illness or injury. The Banfield plan covers basic wellness stuff like vaccines, heartworm and spay/neuter.


could you post those insurance links here?


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> could you post those insurance links here?


Link 1 
Link 2


----------

